# CoD WaW Installation problem



## Suspect-Device (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok, I recently purchased the collectors edition of CoD:5 WaW, it was in a sealed box, brand new etc.

On attempting to install this game on my computer, the autorun works fine, but on clicking the install option an error message pops up that says;

"Windows cannot find '..\..\setup.exe'. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again."

Disturbed by this I then explore the disk through it's Icon on 'my computer', clicking on the setup.exe reveals the same problem, and when trying to extract the data archive manually this error message pops up in WinRAR;

"|:\Setup\rsc\Data.CAB: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged"

Any ideas you guys may have will be of great help to me.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

First step: try installing it on another computer. If you get the same problem, take the game back to where you bought it and get a replacement. If you don't get the same error, then there is an issue with your system.

If the second is the case, post back with your system specs (emphasis on your operating system and DVDROM drive).


----------

